# Central Indiana Bowfishing spots



## carpsnuffer (May 27, 2009)

would anyong happen to kno any good bowfishing spots in central indiana for carp? uke: :sniper:


----------



## jimmyjohn13 (Feb 22, 2009)

Where exactly are you located? I'm kinda of in northern indiana and have a few spots that are definitely not great but they have some carp. I think that there is a tournament near lefayette soon so there are probably some good spots arounf there.


----------

